# VAF4A (spouse) questions!



## kelsette (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello!

My timeline:
August 2011: Moved from the United States for my UK masters degree - student visa
November 2012: Second student visa granted for law degree
December 2012: My boyfriend (a British citizen, born and raised) moved into my flat
October 2013: Boyfriend proposed 
November 2013: I returned to the United States as my 2nd student visa expired

My (almost) husband and I are getting married this New Year's Eve in the United States. We plan to apply for the spouse visa in early January, and I hope to join him (back) in London by mid-February.

I'm sure I'm over thinking the following, but I do have a few questions.

*1. ONLINE FORM:* The new online visa application form at visa4uk.fco.gov.uk is really wonky. The question will read one thing, but the side note directly off to the right will say something different (see attached image) - should I just answer the question and ignore the side note? The site is currently down for maintenance, so maybe they're addressing this issue now.

*2. TRAVEL: *Question 6.6 on the PDF version: "Have you ever voluntarily elected to depart the uK before you were served with an immigration decision and/or other papers?" - on the ONLINE application, it says "have you ever voluntarily elected to depart the UK?" ... well, I *have* left the UK to visit other places, but not for an extended period of time, and certainly not before I was served with an immigration decision. Answer is a simple "no," right?

*3. ADDRESS:* Part 3, Contact details. It says, "Please provide your contact details in your home country." However, the appendix notes say, "This is the address where you live rather than your family home." If I've been living (legally, as a student) in London for the last two years - in a home which I share with my sponsor - I assume I should put my London address, but that's not in my "home country." Do I include my parent's place?

*4. MEDICAL:* Question 6.17 "have you ever received medical treatment in the UK?" I receive (free) birth control on the NHS. They ask for start and end dates for the treatment, and ask whether or not I've had to pay. However, there is no section to say that it's just/simply/only birth control. If I select "yes" and say that I've been on it in the UK for two years, won't that look like a drain on NHS?! Or should I add a note that says what the "treatment" was for? I do have an NHS number.

*5. PASSPORT:* I saw on a youtube video by an American woman going through this same process that she included her husband's passport in the application package. Is this necessary, or can I include notarised copies? I ask because we plan to submit the application BEFORE he physically returns to the United Kingdom.

*6. BIOMETRICS:* I already had my biometrics done in July of 2011 for my first student visa, and again in late 2012 for my second student visa, for which I received a biometric residency permit (see photo) ...will I have to do biometrics a third time?

Thank you so much for any insight!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) Answer the question and ignore the side note. If in doubt, feel free to ask here.

2) That is correct. What they are getting at here is if you've overstayed and decided to leave before a) they caught you as an overstayer or b) have caught you as an overstayer and were about to serve deportation papers on you.

3) I'd put the last "permanent" address that you lived in before you leave the US for the UK on your new visa... if you are going to be living with your parents prior to your coming to the UK after your marriage, then put that address down. If it's your brother(sister) or your cousin or your best friend Jackie whom you'll be staying with before you come over, then put down their address.

4) I'd state "Yes," and indicate that you accessed it while you were here on a student visa, as it was your right to access according to the terms of your visa.

5) Just a photocopy of the bio page of his passport will suffice. No need to get it notarised, as they can cross check with the Passport Office to verify its validity. Alternatively, you could submit your fiancé's _original_ birth certificate (if he's UK born).

6) Every time you apply for a visa, you will do biometrics. 
You will do biometrics for this application. The application that you do in 2.5 years will require another set of biometrics. In 5 years, when you apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR)... you guessed it, more biometrics. Once you've got ILR, that should be the end of the biometrics taking business.

Good luck to you and congratulations on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

kelsette said:


> Hello!
> 
> My timeline:
> August 2011: Moved from the United States for my UK masters degree - student visa
> ...


Wait til it comes back up and as you said perhaps they will have correctly aligned everything. 



> *2. TRAVEL: *Question 6.6 on the PDF version: "Have you ever voluntarily elected to depart the uK before you were served with an immigration decision and/or other papers?" - on the ONLINE application, it says "have you ever voluntarily elected to depart the UK?" ... well, I *have* left the UK to visit other places, but not for an extended period of time, and certainly not before I was served with an immigration decision. Answer is a simple "no," right?


Correct.



> *3. ADDRESS:* Part 3, Contact details. It says, "Please provide your contact details in your home country." However, the appendix notes say, "This is the address where you live rather than your family home." If I've been living (legally, as a student) in London for the last two years - in a home which I share with my sponsor - I assume I should put my London address, but that's not in my "home country." Do I include my parent's place?


You don't live in the UK. Your student visa expired. Put your parent's address


> *4. MEDICAL:* Question 6.17 "have you ever received medical treatment in the UK?" I receive (free) birth control on the NHS. They ask for start and end dates for the treatment, and ask whether or not I've had to pay. However, there is no section to say that it's just/simply/only birth control. If I select "yes" and say that I've been on it in the UK for two years, won't that look like a drain on NHS?! Or should I add a note that says what the "treatment" was for? I do have an NHS number.


You were in the UK on a visa which allowed you to be treated on the NHS. Answer yes and explain that you were on a Tier 4 student visa.




> *5. PASSPORT:* I saw on a youtube video by an American woman going through this same process that she included her husband's passport in the application package. Is this necessary, or can I include notarised copies? I ask because we plan to submit the application BEFORE he physically returns to the United Kingdom.


You only need to include a regular copy of your sponsor's passport. No need for it to be notarised.


> *6. BIOMETRICS:* I already had my biometrics done in July of 2011 for my first student visa, and again in late 2012 for my second student visa, for which I received a biometric residency permit (see photo) ...will I have to do biometrics a third time?


You have to enrol biometrics with every new visa, so yes.


----------



## kelsette (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you both!

Regarding my parent's address, I will have only lived there for 2 months immediately prior to the application being made, as my timeline looks something like:

+ Born in Germany
+ Moved around the USA & Europe to 14 different cities throughout childhood / university
+ Parent's current place for 9 months (2010-2011)
+ London for 2 years (2011-2013)
+ Parent's current place for 2 months (End of 2013)
+ Application will be made (Early 2014)

When UKBA asks, "Number of months and or years you have lived at this address e.g. 4 years 3 months" do I add the total, or just the most recent address? As I've lived all around the country should I include the massive list or where I've lived since birth, or is that unnecessary?


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

kelsette said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> Regarding my parent's address, I will have only lived there for 2 months immediately prior to the application being made, as my timeline looks something like:
> 
> ...


Totally unnecessary! I had to move out of my apartment and rented a room from a friend temporarily, so I just put down the length of time at my rented room (2 months), then put my explanation under the comments section. I don't think it really matters.

If I'd had to list all the places I've ever lived, the application would have weighed 10 pounds....


----------

